# Flood Control Problem



## EpicJungle (Jul 8, 2010)

Okeeeeeeey.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, whenever I click on someone's username 
it shows a list of actions.

One of them is view users post (I clicked it to view ppl's first post xD).
I clicked it and it says the flood control error thing:


```
Sorry, the board administrator has enabled search flood control. Please wait at least 60 seconds before trying again.
```

So i waited like, 10 minutes ( I ate)
And it still shows this, even on a different user.
And the error doesn't occur on the actual search thing..

I am on Chrome, it thats any help.

KTHXBAI


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 10, 2010)

Pfft~ 

that's gay.
no replies.


----------



## Langin (Jul 10, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Pfft~
> 
> that's gay.
> no replies.



I am gay!

But I have the same problem on Safari, IE and Mozzila


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes......
And it's Firefox, not Mozilla. That's like calling Internet Explorer "Microsoft".


Post searching seems just fine for me, on Firefox.


----------



## Langin (Jul 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Yes......
> And it's Firefox, not *Mozilla*. That's like calling Internet Explorer "Microsoft".
> 
> 
> Post searching seems just fine for me, on Firefox.



it happens every time I try it!


in fact it is: mozilla firefox, SO WHAT, you know where I am talking about so NO problem all right?(I am using firefox not so much so that is a good reason.)


----------



## evandixon (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh, look.  The Firefox stared a flame war

Anyway, this sounds like a server-side problem, so I doubt that the browser has anything to do with it, just using IE8 displays standards compliant websites better because it is 100% standards complient.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 21, 2010)

thought I might bump this cause the problem still occurs, 
and I don't want to make a new thread :|


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 21, 2010)

You probably should have made a new thread.

They'll get you otherwise.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 21, 2010)

You know using the "new posts" feature, normal searches, and that quick post search all use the same forum search function, so you can't use ANY of them within 60 seconds of each other.


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 21, 2010)

Try clearing your cookies and logging in again, sometimes it happens to me. On occasion i've had the flood messege after not using GBAtemp for a few hours.

For 'View New Posts' you can bypass it by reloading a 'search' from your history.


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2010)

I've changed the flood control settings to 3 seconds for everyone.
Hope that'll help...


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I've changed the flood control settings to 3 seconds for everyone.


Thank you thank you thank you thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate that 60 second waiting period  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are we sure it serves any purpose? It is supposed to prevent server overload during a flood, but do the n00bs even use the search function?


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2010)

some of the stuff did help before when we didnt have decent servers... but such limits can be lifted safely now


----------



## Rydian (Oct 23, 2010)

That makes me happy! X3


----------



## SylvWolf (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh thank god, that 60 second wait was so annoying. Big props to Costy on this one


----------



## Langin (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah thats great to hear thanks Costy!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 23, 2010)

Good.

The 'Find Member's Topics' function still doesn't work though.


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2010)

Works fine for me


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 23, 2010)

When you're browsing a topic and click on a member's sn, I mean. The dropdown list's search functions don't work.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 23, 2010)

Trashed this post to hide this message here.
I've confirmed that these features work under our regular user account.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 8, 2010)

Okeeeeeeey.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, whenever I click on someone's username 
it shows a list of actions.

One of them is view users post (I clicked it to view ppl's first post xD).
I clicked it and it says the flood control error thing:


```
Sorry, the board administrator has enabled search flood control. Please wait at least 60 seconds before trying again.
```

So i waited like, 10 minutes ( I ate)
And it still shows this, even on a different user.
And the error doesn't occur on the actual search thing..

I am on Chrome, it thats any help.

KTHXBAI


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> When you're browsing a topic and click on a member's sn, I mean. The dropdown list's search functions don't work.


This? 







It works for me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 23, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I've changed the flood control settings to 3 seconds for everyone.
> Hope that'll help...








What Veho said.
Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou...


Now we have the same flood control settings as the staff do.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 23, 2010)

Mag Staff had 20secs, Mods and up already had 3secs.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 23, 2010)

Strange.

EDIT: oh, and something else entirely, I'm not sure if it's just a small glitch, but I'll post it anyway:





(From the Latest Discussions box on the portal, look at science.)

Another EDIT: nevermind, I just realised science has a differently coloured username on the front page, like m|kk|.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 23, 2010)

Does it work when you refresh after +/-3secs?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 23, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Mag Staff had 20secs, Mods and up already had 3secs.


Hence why I said what I said. I knew about Mag Staff though, but I couldn't remember if it was 20 seconds or 15.


----------



## playallday (Oct 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I've changed the flood control settings to 3 seconds for everyone.
> Hope that'll help...


Thaaaaaank you!!


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 30, 2010)

OMG!
YES IT WURKS :3

And Costello changed it because of me roud:
Nah just joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOCK


----------

